# It finally got here...



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful! I hope you have a nice frame to put it in!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY BREEZE!!!!! 

arty:

Aren't new titles fun.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that is one impressive title ! Congratulations to you both


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations Shelly and Breeze! That's a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to all your hard work to get that!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! And quicker than CKC ever thought about being! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sooooo cool ! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome!!! Congrats. Breeze you done did good girl!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. Where are you going to hang it?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Very cool! And quicker than CKC ever thought about being! LOL


Yes it is that. Winter finished his CKC SH in August, and I had not received anything so I went in to look at the event results for the 4 tests where he had qualified--one did not have him listed. Contacted them about it--10 days later they finally got back to me--they had him recorded as having passed the MH test!! A Master pass would have been nice, but unlike AKC you cannot go back and run the lower level once you have a pass at the higher level, so we would have been screwed for getting that SH title, as he would only be eligible to run CKC Master from then on, and his water blinds are just not good enough to pass our tests!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Congratulations to you both. Where are you going to hang it?


I have all of their ribbons hanging in my kennel room--each dog has their own section of wall. I put their certificates in a binder, along with clearances, and photos--that way I have all of each dog's accomplishments in one place to show to prospective puppy people and so on.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice!!!! Congratulations, again, to you and Breeze.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on Master Hunter Breeze


----------

